# How to Change Hard Drive Icons, Windows 7 & Vista



## Adamsappleone (Apr 12, 2011)

*This guide contains Registry changes. Do so at your own risk.*
Back up the registry before making any changes.

First thing to do is make a new folder for your icons in a place of your choosing and name it "*HardDriveIcons*". 
Next, collect your icons and place them in the "*HardDriveIcons*" folder.
*Note;* All icons should be 256x256 in size w/ .ico extension.

Now, open "*Regedit*" and navigate to; *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes*
Expand "*Classes*" and scroll down to "*Applications*" (if that key does not exist, create it by right clicking on "*Classes*", then "*New*", then "*Key*", name it, then hit Enter)
Under "*Applications*" expand "*Explorer.exe*", then "*Drives*" (if neither of those sub-keys exist, create "*Explorer.exe*" by right clicking "*Applications*", then "*New*", then "*Key*", name it, then hit Enter, create "*Drives*" by right clicking "*Explorer.exe*", then "*New*", then "*Key*", name it, then hit Enter)
Now, under "*Drives*" create new keys for each drive using the drive letter as the name, then under each drive, create a new sub-key and name it "*DefaultIcon*"
When finished it should look something like this;









Now, to change the icons;
Click on "*DefaultIcon*" and in the right pane, right click on (*Default*), then click on "*Modify*", then in the "*Value Data*" box, enter the location of your hard drive icons, 
ie: J:/HardDriveIcons/black.ico.
Do this for each drive icon you wish to change and that's it, your done.

*Before: Standard Windows Drive Icons*









*After: Custom Hard Drive Icons;*


----------

